
Enter The Quiet Zone: Where Cell Service, Wi-Fi Are Banned - marklabedz
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2013/10/08/218976699/enter-the-quiet-zone-where-cell-service-wi-fi-are-banned
======
stonemetal
I find it funny they ran this story while it isn't the quiet zone. I wonder if
it is supposed to be a jab at the government for the shutdown.

